# Pump change



## spiritfree (Nov 4, 2018)

I know a lot of us on here have insulin pumps. I am going to clinic to choose my next pump. I am on the insight at the moment and not keen to have another. Please tell me what pump you are on and the pros and cons of your pump, or which pump you would choose that is out at the moment. I am confused as to which one to get.


----------



## Radders (Nov 4, 2018)

Combo all the way for me. I read so many bad reviews of the handset for the Insight but you’re used to it so perhaps stick to what you know? Also they don’t do Apidra cartridges for the Insight and Novorapid doesn’t suit me. 

Are there any things about the Insight that you don’t like?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm on the insight too. Where I live you only have the insight or Medtronic to choose from, I chose the insight as it was smaller and lighter than the medtronic.


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 4, 2018)

mattcycle and I started the Medtronic 640G about a year ago now and wrote some initial thoughts on it here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...my-thoughts-after-2-months.71419/#post-791172 Also everydayupsanddowns had a useful blog post on this pump which helped me decide. I also looked at a few other blogs and perused the INPUT website which has a few reviews from users, some may be out of date now though.

On the whole very happy with my 640G and the Medtronic service. I was tempted by the Insight as it looked quite small, but the handset seemed very slow to respond and I don't really like touch screens. One thing about the 640G that even the nurse at my clinic didn't know is you can remote bolus to this using your BG meter  - so if you have the pump tucked away under clothing you can bolus remotely, although not with the bolus wizard and you can't create a dual wave there and then, but you can programme one beforehand and just set it off with the meter.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 4, 2018)

Medtronic for me . Good luck because it is not the easiest thing to do


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have only used a Combo so far, and it will take a lot to move me away from this. The only think would be if I was able in the future to fund sensors fir the Medtronic, or I lost my hypo awareness and wanted the smart guard that is available with the medtronic.

I particularly like being able to deliver all my bolus, and set TBRs without needing physical access to the pump, which is stuffedaway in my bra.  In the Medtronic I think that you can only use the remote bolus for some standard ones, and I am not very consistent in what I eat and do, so my boluses  are very varied and I want to be able to Bluetooth it everytime


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 5, 2018)

Following on from what Pigeon mentioned above I'm 11 months in to using 640G now and can't really fault it.  The functions on meters seem to be fairly standard.  The pump is nearly always on my belt so no problems with access but if you like to keep it tucked away that may be an issue.  I always thought having to carry a handset was one more thing to lose so it doesn't affect me.  There is the remote bolus option via the Contour Next bg meter but the rep at the time we were setting it up advised against it, I think it was something to do with inadvertently bolusing when checking blood (?) but the option is always there.  I've not needed it and therefore never used it.  Most of the time it's on my belt doing it's thing and it's not like I need to access it every 5 minutes. 

One thing I wouldn't mind with the 640G would be pre-filled reservoirs.  Although I quite like the old school feel of filling the reservoirs from the vial (takes me back to the days of syringes  ) and set changes with the bits and pieces required laid out on the table at home it's not really conducive for a quick change if I was out anywhere and had an issue with anything.  Of course with any pump you've hopefully always got the pen back up just in case.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2018)

I fit remote garage doors, remote alarms, car alarms. I know people drop there remotes & then the gadget will not set or unset. I don't like the idea of a remote for my pump. Always in my pocket


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 5, 2018)

Thank you all for your replies. I am liking the Medtronic 640. I go to choose on Thursday. I'll let you know what I choose.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 6, 2018)

I swapped from the Combi to the medtronic 640g a fortnight ago... 

I would have stayed with the Combi if I hadn't decided to self-fund a CGM (Which I finally got the approval to order, as Medtronic insist that you have your diabetics team agreement!)

The change over was pretty easy, as the menu's as I found the menu pretty intuitive, I do like that once you've set the reminder for how many days for set changes, it will automatically remind you, and resets every time the set is changed without you having to tell it.  Very handy for the likes of me, where life is hectic and often forget this part oops

I found the screen display a lot better than the Combi, I can see it clearly very easy to take a quick peek at discretely   And I've got used to quickly knowing what I can do and not do, on meter and pump. 

I don't use high amounts of insulin, so having a choice between 3ml or 1.8ml cartridges brilliant,  I've found the 1.8ml to be ideal for my needs, as Medtronic recommends change cartridge, insulin at each set change.

Another bonus I've found,  is the cartridges due to their design having a lot less issues of bubbles when filling, and so far no issues with bubbles in the tubing


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2018)

The Set Change reminder was down to me on Medtronic. It used to make me have to remember until I sorted it out on my phone. I give talks at the Medtronic events. A good gadget


----------

